# Is it getting harder to find a job?



## Editor

There is talk, again, that the Australian economy is slowing down. Is it really getting harder to find jobs?

Regards,


Mark


----------



## robboat

Editor said:


> There is talk, again, that the Australian economy is slowing down. Is it really getting harder to find jobs?
> Regards,
> Mark


No - I do not consider it harder...
There has always been people without a job....this is at about 5% or so right now.
That still means there are 95% of people with work.

The key is to keep learning new things and never ever "give up"!!!
There is opportunity everywhere and Australia is one country where it does not matter who, where or what you are - you can have a go at making an idea work.

Learn and earn.
The only thing holding you back is you......no excuses....


----------



## Joanne13

Having been here eight years , yes .....massive difference.

I'm a nurse, luckily landed in a job on arrival and still there. No hospital jobs for nurses lately. Even our students can't get placements.


----------



## Editor

If you are looking for employment/found a job in Australia, please add the type of job and how easy/difficult it was finding a job. There will be some employment sectors which are more difficult that others and it would be interesting to see which they are.

Mark


----------



## nikkinoodlesuk

I've applied for lots of jobs with very little interview success.
I think it's a lot of who you know not what you know. I've decided to use the time to upskill with a hope of more job options.

Goodluck everyone with the job searches


----------



## nemesis

I think there's plenty of jobs around. It's just the matter of timing and luck.
Somehow the job might not in your profession which most people can't accept. 
For example, accountant working in the kitchen?IT specialist work as gardener? Welder working as cleaner? 
I even encounter a PHD holders working as cleaner in the office! 
What's going on Australia? Brain gain or waste??


----------



## F&J

I am degree qualified and trying to get a job to do absolutely anything (applied for work in a chicken shop last night - quite happy if I get it to stay there for as long as they want me too). There are jobs, but not many in the regional areas, I'm in the Hunter and jobs are tight. Most of the time I get I am too qualified (to masters level), too old (but agism doesn't exist right?) or some other strange little reason. One prospective employer told me they had 600 applicants and I felt really sorry for this poor woman, she felt it was her duty to reply to them all. 

So yes, jobs are harder to come by especially with the political situation being as rocky as it is now but if you keep trying something will come up.

Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## Zamaussie

Just moved to Coffs Harbour...Its really hard i have been trying for months but no luck...my field is IT but willing to do anything but still have not be lucky enough. And being a migrant i think it makes things worse.


----------



## nemesis

Hi Zamaussie, it's been a while not seeing your reply.
I think current market is being quiet mainly election is coming this september. I hope this is not true.


----------



## Editor

I see the employment data last week shows that 35% of the Australian work force are part-time, on short term contracts or casual labor . That is a massive number isn't it?


----------



## nemesis

I think this is a sign of high unemployment rate. Mainly people need to bring food to the table but have no choice to work part time/casual work. They might have facing retrenchment or so.
How do we define unemployment rate? Are those people who totally out of job for 2 years considered unemployment? How bout people unemployed for 1 year? I'm confused...


----------



## Zamaussie

nemesis said:


> Hi Zamaussie, it's been a while not seeing your reply.
> I think current market is being quiet mainly election is coming this september. I hope this is not true.


Yea am alive and kicking in this beautiful land of OZ.

It could be true about the elections or perhaps just in the country there is few jobs.


----------



## Zamaussie

nemesis said:


> I think this is a sign of high unemployment rate. Mainly people need to bring food to the table but have no choice to work part time/casual work. They might have facing retrenchment or so.
> How do we define unemployment rate? Are those people who totally out of job for 2 years considered unemployment? How bout people unemployed for 1 year? I'm confused...


I think it refers to people who don't have any type of work - who are just sitting at home 
whether you are casual or permanent you still considered employed.


----------



## cjka

YES it is


----------



## nemesis

well, that's pretty sad though.
How would you sustain the family income with the odd jobs?For a family of 4 will be facing financial hardship. Besides that new immigrants are not entitle for centrelink's assistance for 2 years.


----------



## Zamaussie

yea its tough


----------



## consensual

The toughest period is more to the first two years if you go through it. After that depends on your financial background and continues work income, it should be alright. My own experience is a tough one as compared with my whole life journey. l have never see so many changes in my entire life than the first 2-3 years l came into Australia. For those who are interested to change their life, please prepare for a change.


----------



## nemesis

Yeah, since i've already had my visa, there's no turning back though. I'm prepared!


----------



## bradsterusa

I found a job in australia on the very first day i sent an CV out. It all depends on what skills you have, and finding a way to make them viable in Australia.

There are lots of career oppertunities here, just remember to think outside the box a little!


----------



## Zamaussie

bradsterusa said:


> I found a job in australia on the very first day i sent an CV out. It all depends on what skills you have, and finding a way to make them viable in Australia.
> 
> There are lots of career oppertunities here, just remember to think outside the box a little!


Did you get a job from your field?


----------



## bradsterusa

Zamaussie said:


> Did you get a job from your field?


Yes doing the same sort of work, not exactly the same but close


----------



## nadine

I have a applied several jobs in the nursing home and child care sectors for months already. I have a nursing degree from the Philippines but my degree is not accredited here in Australia. I only applied for an Assistant in Nursing job not an RN position but sadly the organizations I had applied said that I need to take a Certificate in Aged care or Child care. Certificate from these courses are far better than my nursing degree? What a shocker!And mind you the cost is by far more expensive the spouse visa me and my husband paid. Total rip off.


----------



## F&J

Nadine I so agree with you. I am an Australian, but have been studying for the last 10 years but have a massive amount of admin experience behind me. Now I have been told that I have to go to TAFE and get a certificate in Business Studies! It is an absolute joke.


----------



## Zamaussie

nadine said:


> I have a applied several jobs in the nursing home and child care sectors for months already. I have a nursing degree from the Philippines but my degree is not accredited here in Australia. I only applied for an Assistant in Nursing job not an RN position but sadly the organizations I had applied said that I need to take a Certificate in Aged care or Child care. Certificate from these courses are far better than my nursing degree? What a shocker!And mind you the cost is by far more expensive the spouse visa me and my husband paid. Total rip off.


I understand you..Its not just in nursing but even in other fields. But what can we do. One head of department for IT at TAFE he advised me to wait till am permanent resident the the fees will be alot cheaper.


----------



## tangerine

nadine said:


> I have a applied several jobs in the nursing home and child care sectors for months already. I have a nursing degree from the Philippines but my degree is not accredited here in Australia. I only applied for an Assistant in Nursing job not an RN position but sadly the organizations I had applied said that I need to take a Certificate in Aged care or Child care. Certificate from these courses are far better than my nursing degree? What a shocker!And mind you the cost is by far more expensive the spouse visa me and my husband paid. Total rip off.


hi Nadine, i agree with you. I am an educ graduate with early childhood background and se teaching experience but here you have to study cert 3 in childcare to get your foot on the door. I got an admin job 3wks after I got here but it will
finish next month coz it's only project based. I am planning to take aged care courses etc. Im
also on spouse visa so yeah the fees are really high for us but if you really want to work on your profession, no choice but to study again. Whereabouts are you staying btw?


----------



## Aussieboy07

Hi Tangerine
I am not really understanding the Ph Education system, my fiancée has been a teacher at a gov't preschool in Mindanoe (preschool and now grade 3 students). Graduated from Bukidnon State university (college of teacher education).
I was of the understanding that her qualification would be recognized in Queensland but she would need to sit her ILETS prior to registration. Though I am guessing from what you are saying she would find it hard to even get a job in a day care centre. I am wondering if she would be entitled to get recognition for prior learning as she has done a lot of preschool subjects as well as a special ed subject. happy to talk more as I wish to learn from our experience


----------



## Aussieboy07

woops your experience originally she was paid 3,000 pesos a month and early this year she was put on contract at 22,000 pesos a month if that means anything to you

she is from a province near Davao


----------



## [ Social Network ]

Interesting topic.
I've never been to AUS, but I heard a lot about AUS jobs. And, really, people, you can't even imagine the situation in Europe. It's much more worse. I think, in compare, you (Aussies) have a high rate of employment and it's not very hard to find a job.

P.S. It's my personal opinion.


----------



## Aussieboy07

There is work here in Aust. you just might not get your dream job in the beginning


----------



## [ Social Network ]

Dream job - is kind of ideal.
Any job - is kind of usual.


----------



## mike1988

Is there much carpentry work in any city in Oz?
How hard is it to get into the mines as a carpenter?


----------



## Editor

Hi Mike1988

While there has been a slowdown in employment growth in the mining industry it is still growing year on year. There are also some big projects penciled in for the future which might help you with your quest for employment.

What kind of experience do you have?

Regards,


Mark


----------



## consensual

the mining tycoon here has supported the call to only use local resource in jobs for mining. l wonder how that help the new immigrant who has no choice but to become hard Labour and move away from their core skillset.


----------

